# Sauvegarder son iPod



## BigBrowser (9 Mars 2004)

Question sans doute bateau:
Quelle est la façon la plus simple et la plus rapide de sauvegarder son iPod?
Utilitaire de référence ?

Bizarrement, j'ai copié le mien par simple transfert d'icône de l'iPod sur un DD externe. J'ai un dossier qui a la même taille que celui de l'iPod, mais qui ne contient pas les morceaux de musique... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








D'avance merci.


----------



## ficelle (9 Mars 2004)

BigBrowser a dit:
			
		

> Question sans doute bateau:
> Quelle est la façon la plus simple et la plus rapide de sauvegarder son iPod?
> Utilitaire de référence ?



pour la sauvegarde de la musique, tu as............. iTunes


----------



## BigBrowser (9 Mars 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> pour la sauvegarde de la musique, tu as............. iTunes



Tu veux dire par le menu Fichier &gt;&gt;Exporter la bibliothèque ?  

Merci pour l'aide.


----------

